# COmpaq Presario CQ56 power problems



## Schulka1027 (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a Compaq Presario CQ56 that does not turn on or charge. The charger will charge other laptops, and other chargers won't charge my laptop. THe charging indicator light does not come on. I doubt this will help, but it's screen is broken and it hasn't been used in a while, but now we got a screen for it and it won't work.
-Schulka1027 New member


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you connect a monitor do you see the picture


----------



## Schulka1027 (Dec 13, 2011)

yes, it does on other laptops, and it would, but my laptop wont charge or turn on. WHen i plug my laptop into the moniter, the no input source image disappears, so it detects the laptop. BUt, it still won't charge or turn on.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have asked someone with more knowledge on l/tops to have a look


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If you are having the problem with a known good charger then you may have a problem with the DC jack or the motherboard.

Does the jack appear to be loose?

This model appears to used the cabled DC Jack. Was this disconnected during the screen replacement? Check the plug to make sure secure.


----------



## Schulka1027 (Dec 13, 2011)

THe charger doesn't seem loose, and we didnt get the screen replaced. We simply bought a new screen for it to just plug in


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Try removing the battery and test the laptop with just the power adapter connected.


----------



## Schulka1027 (Dec 13, 2011)

With the battery removed, the laptop still wont turn on.

What do i do? I haven't had a reply in a while.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If using known good battery and charger produces the same symptoms then most likely and issue with the charging port or the motherboard.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## Schulka1027 (Dec 13, 2011)

It works now! Thank you! I will recomend you to anyone who needs help!

Oops, is spoke too soon. WHen turned on, all that happens is the caps lock light blinks once, takes a break, and repeats. Only tha caps blinks, and it does nothing else.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Is it the CAP and the NUM lock keys flashing once?

If so this indicates a CPU problem. Try re-seating the CPU

Troubleshooting LED Blink Codes or Beep Codes During Startup or Boot Compaq Presario CQ56-201NR Notebook PC - HP Customer Care (United States - English)


----------



## Schulka1027 (Dec 13, 2011)

I was wondering if you know what kind of screwdriver i would need. I think i don't have one.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

You can find the Maintenance Guide *here*

Tools required:
• Flat-bladed screwdriver
• Magnetic screwdriver
• Phillips P0 scredriver


----------

